# York, PA - Tiger, M 2YO, LH



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

From: "Robin Scherer" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, July 2, 2009 1:11:43 PM GMT -05:00 US/Canada Eastern
Subject: FW: GSD in URGENT need! (York, PA) (Pics attached)

Forwarding in case anyone can help this gorgeous dog. He is in a kill shelter. We can have a full eval done AND transport will be arranged. Additionally, we will ensure ALL medical care done prior to transport if anyone able to help. Thanks!

Robin Scherer
Furry Friends Network
http://www.furryfriendsnetwork.com

From: Michele Avery <[email protected]>
To: CPAA Fosters List 
Sent: Tuesday, June 30, 2009 2:34:54 PM
Subject: [cpaa-fosters] GSD in URGENT need! (York, PA)


Tiger is a 2 year old long-haired German Shepherd, approx. 70-80 lbs, purebred who was surrendered to the York County SPCA. He was surrendered due to the owner moving out of the country. He is good with other dogs and kids, but not good with cats. He is housebroken. He is not kenneling well at all in the shelter. Due to the stressful environment, the normally sweet Shepherd is acting aggressively. He really needs out of the scary shelter and into a home environment.


The shelter already has contacted S.E. GSD rescue but they are full (they just took several Shepherds from there recently before Tiger came in). If you can help, please comtact Lisa at the shelter ASAP at 717-718-3109.


Thank you for any help you can give,

Michele Avery
Volunteer
Central Pennsylvania Animal Alliance
[email protected] info
[email protected] yahoo.com


http://www.cpaa.info
http://www.cpaawoofstock. com


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: York, PA - Tiger 2YO LH M*

a LH









he is gorgeous and with some TLC his coat will look much healthier making him even more handsome.

BUMP


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: York, PA - Tiger 2YO LH M*

i agree a good diet would fix that right up, he is really handsome!


----------



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: York, PA - Tiger 2YO LH M*

Oh, he's pretty and he just needs some TLC.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: York, PA - Tiger 2YO LH M*

I will forward this to one of our volunteers in the York area.
This is where "Five-O" (now Duke my foster) came from.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: York, PA - Tiger 2YO LH M*

Bump! What a handsome dog, he needs a loving and caring home and would make a wonderful addition to any family.


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

*Re: York, PA - Tiger 2YO LH M*

I would be fosting him in a heart beat if he was ok with cats. I have a weakness for LH


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: York, PA - Tiger 2YO LH M*

I have adopters going to the shelter today to see him. They went yesterday, but were told they couldn't take him out because he was being evaluated. So they are going to try again today.


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: York, PA - Tiger 2YO LH M*

any news?


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: York, PA - Tiger 2YO LH M*

The shelter is closed today, tomorrow and Monday!
Won't reopen until Tuesday! I don't think they've been able to go back yet.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: York, PA - Tiger 2YO LH M*

bump


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: York, PA - Tiger 2YO LH M*

Info received from the shelter manager:

Tiger has been pulled by Castaway Canine Rescue and is in a foster home! WooHoo!!!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: York, PA - Tiger 2YO LH M*

Awesome!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: York, PA - Tiger 2YO LH M*

I also called about him on Thursday last week and was also told that he went to rescue.


----------

